# Amplificador potencia a 12 voltios



## t_a_x_2 (May 30, 2007)

Un primo me encomendó la tarea de diseñarle y montarle un amplificador de la mayor potencia que le pudiera sacar a 12 voltios para su moto, obviamente tenemos problemas por la corriente, pero pensando en esto le voy amontar unos condenadores en paralelo para que ayuden a soportar la carga, pero igualmente tengo varias dudas:

Tengo el integrado tda7486 que dice que bota 25 watts RMS * 4 a 13.8 voltios con un consume de aproximadamente 6 amperios hora.

Ahora que tan cierto es esa potencia ya que si lo logro hacer lo montaría para mi vehículo?


----------



## rampa (May 30, 2007)

Amigo ten en cuenta las diferencias para amar uno para auto y otro para moto, en primer lugar las baterías de las motocicletas son de 12v 4A (al menos en onda biz) por ende no creo que puedas lograr gran poder, cosa totalmente contrario en un auto.

Suerte.


----------



## t_a_x_2 (May 30, 2007)

yo se que para moto es diferente, la bateria es una limitante en cuanto a la corriente que maneja pero pensando en aumentar esto  lo haria con condensadores puestos en paralelo para ayudar a mantener la carga, igualmente no es para uso constante, es para idas a parques y otras


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 30, 2007)

Hola, agregar condensadores en paralelo ayuda muy poco, para que te des una idea:
Q = C x V donde C es la capacidad, V es la tensión y Q es la carga (1A por segundo)

Si quisieras hacer una batería de 12V y 1A/h con capacitores, serían 3600A/seg, entonces el capacitor sería de 

3600A/s / 12V = 300 Faradios, una locura.

Los capacitores en paralelo con una fuente de continua no te ayudan a mejorar la capacidad de entregar corriente. En tu caso también podés llegar a estar limitado por el generador de la moto.

Suerte!


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 14, 2007)

pues la otra seria ponerle otra bateria en paralelo para aumentar a 8 amperes y con ello alimentaria el amplificadory las  luces que solo serian 2 amperes para las luces pero creo que con eso se arreglaria y para entre el cargador y la bateria tendria que ponerle un diodo para que pueda cargar la bateria sin rebotes de tension  tambien acordate que los 25w los da con 13.8v y si es poco el amperaje es muy probable que el voltaje tambien baje mucho 
tambien no estaria mal que nos informes cuantos amperes carga el alternador o dinamo  saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 8, 2007)

Hola, yo tengo una Zanella Sol Business (la cosa fea esa de 4 tiempos) y la batería también es de 12v/4a. No conozco como funciona la biz, pero cuidado con lo que se le conecte. El regulador cuesta $150. se me rompió con estos inventos.

Con 4a no se puede hacer mucho, pero tampoco es necesario pensar en grandes numeros. con un integrado lm386 y parlantitos de 2 pulgadas se pueden conseguir buenos resultados (deficientes en las bajas frecuencias) pero muy buenos resultados para mi gusto.

La ventaja de la Biz por sobre mi cacharro es que tiene una baulera, y ahí se puede alojar una batería más grande, un estereo, etc. incluso se puede aprovechar el espacio para usarla como caja acustica.

La ventaja de mi cacharro por sobre la Biz es que tiene cuadro de ciclomotor jejeje le pones dos alitas y sale volando.

Saludos,


----------



## maxep (Oct 9, 2007)

tax usa el tda7386. murcy ya o uso y le anda de diez en su honda biz.
le ocnecto dos woofer de 6o 8"(n me acuerdo) sonys dorados. consiguio buena calidad.


----------



## electronica-2000 (Nov 2, 2007)

hola : yo tengo un an7161 que funciona con 12v es de un equipo 8) y es de entre 20 y 25 w de potencia.lo emjor es que no consume mucho por que funciona tambien a pilas un largoooo rato fuerte.
te aviso cuando lo alla copiado y te lo paso.
saludos


----------



## t_a_x_2 (Nov 3, 2007)

gracias viejo, yo estoy intentando este pues tambien para mi carro, ya q genera 40 watis teoricos en 4 canales opero me interesa el circuito q mecncionas cuando puedas colocalo


----------



## m22 (Nov 4, 2007)

Buenas noches, en primer lugar mi nombre es Manuel.
Necesito un amplificador de audio para la moto ya que le voy a colocar un equipo de musica y necistaria el amplificador mas grande que soportara una bateria de 12v.
La verdad es que no tengo ni idea de electrónica asi que me imagino que me tocará comprarlo, me podeis aconsejar.

Gracias de antemano y un saludo


----------



## maxep (Nov 8, 2007)

ya que es en una moto te aconsejo armar vos un amplificador. por tamaño y costo.
arma el 7386 o el 7560 q es casi lo mismo.(de echo es la misma placa) ya que te dadn 40rms en 4 canales. 4ohms)en cuanto al mas grand eque le puedas poner. le podes conectar lo que quieras el problema es el amperaje. y eso depende de que moto tengas.,. si es un scooter es una bateria de unos 4 amp. por lo que mas que un 7386 con unos parlantes livianos no le vas a poder poner. en ytodo caso te aconsejo poner una bateria mas en paralelo.


----------



## m22 (Nov 11, 2007)

Buenas y gracias por la respuesta.

Donde puedo comprarlo? es muy caro? tienen algún nombre especifico para preguntar en las tiendas de mi localidad?

De ser muy caro de comprar, es muy dificil de montar teniendo en cuenta que no tengo conocimientos de electrónica?

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 8, 2008)

Buenassss. tengo una preguntita para ver si a alguno le paso, conectar una potencia chiquita con dos parlantitos de 4" ( viene todo el kit y cuesta $240) y al conectarla todo bien, pero al momento de encender la moto como que se entrecorta, mas vueltas de motor mas se entrecorta, inmediatamente despues de apagarla, todo ok.

La pot no la puse yo, no medi nada, al parecer esta conectada directamente a los bornes de la bateria, trae un cable de remoto, conectado con una llave al positivo, de ahi a un MP3 con 1 pila.

Mañana la tengo que revisar y queria tener una idea de donde buscar.

Imaginacion en marcha.

Pense que podia ser que el alternador ( o lo que fuere que carga en la moto este cargando de mas, y se active alguna proteccion del aparatito, o en el remoto, falta de corriente no parece porque las luces no varian de intenciada.

Si a alguno le paso algo parecido  iou tiene una idea, sera bien venida. Grasias.


----------



## Dano (May 8, 2008)

Podría ser falta de estabilidad de corriente, o que el ato voltaje de la bobina de encendido esté afectando de alguna forma el amplificador  . Primero lo que yo haría sería revisar voltajes y consumos, luego si no encontramos nada extraño, se podría hacer una extención de los cables del amplificador y colocarlo más lejos del motor en sí, si ya está lejos del motor pues descarta lo que te de dije anteriormente


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 9, 2008)

ok gracias Dano por responder, ahora me voy a hacer la autopcia, despues le cuento que paso. Saludos 


EDIT: 

Efectiva mente despues de la autopcia, el resultado fue, como dijo Mr. Dano, el ruido de la bobina se metia, no en la potencia, pero si en el MP3, hasta el punto de no poder tenerlo siquiera en la mano,

Solucion: Alejamos lo mas que se pudo el MP3 del motor y del conductor, atras del asiento y listo.

Nuevo problema : Como blindar el MP3, ante estos ruidos.


----------



## 2fast4you (Jun 14, 2008)

para blindar el mp3 podes hacer una jaula de faraday. Como carajo se hace?
facil, arma una cajita con barritas metalicas (un rectangulo como para que entre el repro dentro) y despues a la jaula la cerras con "tela mosquera" pero metalica, en teoria deberia funcionar.
Ahora si el problema del ruido se filtra a traves del cableado de todo tu amplificador hacia el mp3, vasa tener que usar filtros lc, cambiar el cable de la bujia por unos que se venden por ahi que son blindados o algo asi y un monton de boludeces, que no siempre solucionan el problema.

Pero antes de tocar algo, proba cambiando tu fuente de audio, proba con un mp4, con otro mp3, dvd, la compu, lo que tengas y fijate si el problema persiste. Lo mas probable es que se el mp3 de mala calidad.

Saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 14, 2008)

grasia por el consejo 2fast4you.

Fuimos directo al problema, el lugar de donde salia el ruido, mallamos el cable de la bujia, y listo no mas ruido. 

Porque tambien se metia el ruido por los cables de los comandos satelites que le puse. Saludos


----------

